
Tonight We Riot Devs Wanted to Make an 'Unapologetically Leftist' Game - sudoaza
https://kotaku.com/tonight-we-riot-devs-wanted-to-make-an-unapologetically-1843321038
======
friendlybus
Political games don't make sense to me. People play to escape reality,
socialize and relax, not to drag alternate reality politics into contention.

~~~
masnao
the article refute your argument by bringing up the success of neo con
politicized games promoting wars by a global police.

~~~
friendlybus
Yeah sure.

------
Khelavaster
I thought this headline was about developers at Riot Games...oops.

